
Chris Langan:  World's Smartest Man - amichail
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MkTM5tEb_f0
======
RiderOfGiraffes
Of what value is this, except as a salutory lesson that having a high IQ
doesn't necessarily lead to success, nor help you to contribute positively to
society or technology?

